# 2 Divs nebeneinander, es will nicht :/



## rollerueckwaerts (25. September 2013)

Eigentlich ne simple Sache aber irgendwie klappt es nicht. Hab schon fleiig gegooglt, alles mögliche probiert, aber sie bleiben weiterhin untereinander 




```
#page{
    background-color: rgba(255,255,255,0.81);	(weiß)
	position: absolute;
	margin-top: -120px;
	margin-left: 25%;
	width: 50%;
	top: 30%;
	height: 60%;

}

#left{
    background-color:#8ad4ff;	(blau)
	width:50%;
	height:100%;
	float: :left;
}

#right{
    background-color: #ff6581;	(rot)
	width:50%;
	height:100%;
	float: :left;
}



<div id="page">

<div id="left"></div>   
<div id="right"></div>  

</div>
```


Freue mich über jeden Tipp


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (26. September 2013)

Hi,

im Prinzip ist alles richtig, nur brauchst du bei "float: :left;" keinen 2. Doppelpunkt (also "float: left;").
Außerdem stört "(blau)" und "(rot)", wenn das als kommentar gedacht ist, dann bitte so: "/*blau*/" bzw. "/*rot*/".

Hier gets zum jfiddle, wo ich das mal verbessert habe.

javaDeveloper2011


----------



## djheke (26. September 2013)

Warum diese absolute Positioniereung?
So reicht's doch

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML>
<html lang="de">
  <head>
    <title>before</title>
    <meta charset="utf-8"/>
     


<style type="text/css">
* {
 margin : 0;
 padding : 0;
}

#page{
   
	margin:0 auto;
	width: 50%;
	background:#ada;

}

#left{
   	width:50%;
	float:left;
        background:#ccc;
}

#right{
   	width:49%;
	float:left;
        background:#aaa;
}


</style>

</head>


<body>
<div id="page">

<div id="left">aaa</div>   
<div id="right">bbb</div>  

</div>
</body>
</html>
```


----------

